# Vibe Audio Space 3D midrange and tweeter combo kits



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

NEW VIBE Audio SPACE 3D (SPACE3D) Midrange & Tweeter Car Speaker Kit | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great sq ova here.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

It's best offer guys!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

no one?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Let's get some offers here!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

back up top


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

back up


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

More pics up


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Im confused. Does the midrange sound come through the foam and out of the sides? Or just the sides?
Looks pretty cool.
But . Just wondering what the soundstage is like if the midrange is blocked.
Im sure others are wondering the same thing.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Theres a 1/2" gap between the tweeter and midrange. The back of the tweeter is designed with a dispersion "nipple" on the back of it to disperse the midrange output. The midrange and tweeter can also be mounted seperately. They just ship mounted together.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

So these are most likely going in the floor due to there size. Or dash pointing up. Cause the pillars are way too small for these. 
Seems like a cool setup. 
Wondering if they offer a midbass to go with this.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

They would fit in pillars too, in some cars. I know i can fit them in the a pillars of my wifes 09 corrola. They have a midbass but don't sell it seperately. This is basically a kit to use with your choice of midbass.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

monday bump, how about them giants!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't believe I haven't even sold one set, just gonna keep them if they don't sell soon


----------

